# Postauricular lesion excision



## SUEV

The ENT doc dictated he excised a postauricular skin lesion.  Would an excision of this area be considered an 11440 code (ear) or an 11420 code (scalp)?
Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Candice_Fenildo

Sue. Ear


----------

